# Jerky Gun Question



## pearlheartgtr (Sep 17, 2012)

You guys are costing me more and more money every day. But I'm loving every minute of it!

After salivating over the jerky and snack stick posts, I've decided to jump on the jerky boat. I've been looking at the guns and I'm curious if anyone knows if the tube attachment from my sausage stuffer or meat grinder (Kitchener from Northern Tool) would fit any of the guns available. It's my understanding that you need a longer tube than the one provided with the LEM jerky guns to stuff collagen casings.

I'd use my upright stuffer but so much meat is leftover at the end in the tube that it's not worth using for the small batches I plan on making.


----------



## jkc64 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the Lem 5# stuffer and the Lem jerky cannon, the tubes of these will not interchange but I did buy a long 3/8 tube for the jerky cannon at Bass Pro. I also bought the long 3/8 SS tube for my stuffer. Now I see they have all the tubes available for the stuffer in SS. They just want more on my money. lol


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks!

I came across one from Eastman that has the longer tubes for $30 but I think I'm going to hold off a little while and give it a go with my stuffer first.


----------



## mds51 (Sep 18, 2012)

I purchased the Jerky gun from The SausageMaker company and the single tube that comes with it is long enough to slide enough 19mm collagen casing on it to stuff a 20 inch piece of snack stick which is perfect for hanging in the MES smoker. It is more labor intensive this way, but I am just getting into the sausage making and this is a good way to start. The results have been excellent and I have used the recipes that I have found on the forum for the Pastrami Sticks and the Black Bambi Sticks minus the Bambi. The gun is well built and I can operate it and stuff without any problems.


----------



## george gawlik (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if LEM jerky cannon jerky stick nozzle will work on gander mountain jerky cannon


----------



## ernurse28 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can use the nozzle provided for 19mm casings. I get enough on at once to stuff approx 1/2lb of meat. Slow process but you work with what you got and I've made some good sticks!


----------



## ernurse28 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can actually check out my profile and I have a post using this method.


----------

